# How has your Vizsla changed your lifestyle?



## Suliko

As I am reading my new book "The Vizsla" by B.C. Boggs, I couldn't help but share a quote about lifestyle changes a Vizsla can lead people to: 

"Vizslas lead owners on paths they never before dreamed they would follow. Many who never before considered hunting or using dog for its natural abilities end up changing their entire lives. It begins with a bigger automobile, then a van, a horse and trailer, riding lessons, shotgun with shooting instruction, small farm, and it goes on and on." 

It is so true! Lately, I have been considering perhaps moving to a house that has more property... I keep telling myself that the house doesn't have to be that big as long as it has lots of place for my V. Sophie (and any future V's) to run around ;D

I have also been considering to see if Sophie has a hunting dog potential. If she is great in the field, I wouldn't mind taking up hunting. Doesn't matter that the only gun I have shot is M-16 during my 4-year Air Force career. I can learn so my Sophie can hunt! ;D 

How has your Vizsla changed your life? 

(Thanks, Rod, for the book list! http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2764.msg18288.html#msg18288 )


----------



## redbirddog

> I have also been considering to see if Sophie has a hunting dog potential. If she is great in the field, I wouldn't mind taking up hunting. Doesn't matter that the only gun I have shot is M-16 during my 4-year Air Force career. I can learn so my Sophie can hunt!


Take Sophie out slowly with the gun. A well-bred Vizsla can hunt and will become very good at it. Our jobs as "handlers" is not to screw up what nature already installed into Sophie.

Best investment is find a trainer that UNDERSTANDS Vizslas.

For 4 months, I would drive almost 2 hours each way Saturday morning, to work with a trainer. I asked the trainer to not just train my dog, but train me.

Bailey is a "master hunter" by the estimation of some very smart dog people. He hasn't passed the tests because of me. 

Hunting and field trials is a great "team sport." You both, dog and you, have to learn the game.

Take your time. Bailey is now just over 3 and now is more mature in the field. 

Chloe will never hunt because I took her out too soon (4 months) hunting, and she became gun shy. Tried to correct it later, but it was too much too early. Don't risk screwing up a perfectly good hunting dog. Not worth it.

Watch this below video and see if Jack's life changed when he got his first Vizsla. Jack Sharkey is my inspiration.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/jack-sharkey-my-dog-world-inspiration.html

Happy trails.
RBD


----------



## Suliko

Redbirddog, thank you so much for all the great advice. The video is truly inspirational! 

As for Sophie's hunting training, I would definitely do my research and start very slow. The ideal trainer would be someone who has trained several Vizslas (and humans  ) before. 

I just get so inspired when we go into woods and fields. It's like she comes alive and isn't afraid of anything, and I can be out there for hours observing her. She loves to find and retrieve my quail dummy, and she always wants more work


----------



## denparkin

They really do change your life. I've been taking Brooklyn out hiking in the woods at least three times a week, plus daily walks and visits to the dog park. 
Gone is my sedentary life (I now have a reason to move) and I love it!


----------



## born36

I have seen the sun come up more times in the last 3 months then I have in my entire life. I love it!


----------



## Suliko

Denparkin, same here! I've been even thinking to cancel our cable because we don't watch TV that much anymore 

born36, yes, and what about those beautiful sunsets!

Having a V. also made me realize there is no bad weather, just badly chosen clothing


----------



## denparkin

Suliko said:


> Having a V. also made me realize there is no bad weather, just badly chosen clothing


*LOVE IT!*[/color]


----------



## tracker

Agree with Denparkin, sedintary life is over. Wife and I Used to walk/run/weights at the gym, but there is no point anymore with 2, 1 hour walks a day. Cancelled the passes, havnt been once since I got Lui.


----------



## redbirddog

> Wife and I Used to walk/run/weights at the gym, but there is no point anymore with 2, 1 hour walks a day. Cancelled the passes, havnt been once since I got Lui.


http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/05/health-and-owning-vizslas.html

Best health club there is!

RBD


----------



## threefsh

born36 said:


> I have seen the sun come up more times in the last 3 months then I have in my entire life. I love it!


Same here! Riley looooves to get us up at the crack of dawn and I've noticed that I actually sleep better at night because she tires me out so much during the day... LOL


----------



## andy198712

i do alot more walks, see some amazing sights and am made to feel very proud of my dog!


----------



## R E McCraith

PIKE has me up at the crack of dawn and entertains me all day long-loves 2 hunt and I do 2


----------



## kristen

Having Odin has made us meet so many new people! 
We are constantly being stopped and chatted to by strangers. I have met more new people in the last two months than I have met in the last two years! 
He has made our very large city a lot more personable.


----------

